# Lyft emailed me this earlier.



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Florencia Izabela (Lyft)

Nov 04, 10:30 PM PDT

Follow-Up from Lyft Safety
Hi Ozzy,

I am following up on feedback that we have received from a member of our community regarding a safety incident.

It was reported that you were allegedly carrying a concealed or visible weapon. This is a violation of Lyft's Terms of Service.

As you know, safety is Lyft's highest priority, so we take reports of this nature extremely seriously. Our drivers are also vital to the platform and we'd like to give you the opportunity to respond to these allegations directly.

Do you recall any such incident occurring as stated? Can you provide any additional details about the ride from your perspective?

Please respond to this email directly if you’d like to provide any additional details or dispute this allegation.

Thanks,
Florencia Izabela
Lyft Support Representative

Help Center —http://help.lyft.com
Ask Lyft on Twitter! — http://twitter.com/asklyft


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

@Daisey77 I think the 419 was warning me to watch out against my own wild self lol. Maybe my higher spiritual self has been warning me to be careful in life. I think someone saw the outline of my self defense firearm and reported it to Lyft. Lyft prolly got the report days ago and purposely waited it out so I don't easily identify which ride it was.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Here...have some butter...
YOU'RE TOAST!!! 😆


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Uber's Guber said:


> Here...have some butter...
> YOU'RE TOAST!!! 😆


I like wheat olive oil toast.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Karma's a fickled bÏtch


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Do You Realize by posting what you did with that lift letter, anybody can now directly email attn:Florencia Izabela at Lyft with an not only links to this site. Which can easily be tracked back now that you've tied your Lyft account to this account.

You done fùcked up there Ozzy.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> Karma's a fickled bÏtch


It fickled me. You finally changed yohr avatar?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Antares said:


> It fickled me. You finally changed yohr avatar?


Yep I did it without the help with @MHR .


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

belindatheblender said:


> haha you think thats a real name
> 
> its a boilerplate bot message emailed out 10000 times a day


Somehow I don't think that's true. 

But whatever it's your ass not mine.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

belindatheblender said:


> "nope wasnt me"
> do they have proof a picture or video
> if not deny deny deny
> "they just trying to scam a free ride"
> ...


Let me direct to another thread. Ya, it could be a scamming pax but Antares effectively tied his lyft to his account here.










Sorry Uber but I'm keeping my piece on me and one...


There's a reason pizza and FedEx delivery guys carry. Legally Uber can't prevent you from carrying. Can't tell you to store your firearm in trunk. You're independent contractor. They don't own you, you run your own business via Uber and Doordash platform. They're treating you as employee if...




www.uberpeople.net


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Antares said:


> Florencia Izabela (Lyft)
> 
> Nov 04, 10:30 PM PDT
> 
> ...


Tell em your penis is so big sometimes people mistake the imprint in your pocket as a
.50 cal desert eagle and that you would
never carry a gun while driving 😎


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Antares said:


> Florencia Izabela (Lyft)
> 
> Nov 04, 10:30 PM PDT
> 
> ...


Do you actually think lyft really tried can't figure out who you are you have posted Clues as to how to figure out who you are at least for Lyft, you drive for them, you have said and talked about what area you drive in, and you post it screenshot of your tips saying your tips back in action, you posted that you recently went back to five stars, don't you think they can use that to track you down.

You are driving for a multi-million dollar company, with lots of high-end lawyers, don't you think they could maybe subpoena your IP address from this site,

You have admittedly violated Lyft terms of service and brag about it on this site and your comments demonstrate that you may be a loose cannon easily to escalate even the smallest situation.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> Do you actually think lyft really tried can't figure out who you are you have posted Clues as to how to figure out who you are at least for Lyft, you drive for them, you have said and talked about what area you drive in, and you post it screenshot of your tips saying your tips back in action, you posted that you recently went back to five stars, don't you think they can use that to track you down.


How many "boilerplate" gun notifications do you think goes out daily from Lyft?.

Im mean the Lyft name im sure is cataloged or tracked by a real person that could be using a fake name.

If so, how many Ozzy names do you think where sent from that Lyft name At that exact time and date?

(Insert Jeopardy theme song here.)


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

W00dbutcher said:


> How many "boilerplate" gun notifications do you think goes out daily from Lyft?.
> 
> Im mean the Lyft name im sure is cataloged or tracked by a real person that could be using a fake name.
> 
> If so, how many Ozzy names do you think where sent from that Lyft name At that exact time and date?


Sure you're right, he talks about concealed carry here on this site, and a few days later he gets a notifications, I'm sure it's all guess a coincidence


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> Sure you're right, he talks about concealed carry here on this site, and a few days later he gets a notifications, I'm sure it's all guess a coincidence


Rule number 39, there's no such thing as a coincidence.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

OP, based on your many posts, Lyft easily knows who you are. No pax reported you -- you told them yourself.
I worked for a huge corporation in the past, and they had people looking at forums to figure out who was ripping them online. Some people who post online give enough information to make them easily identifiable.


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

Only one thing worse , prematurely discharging that little weapon of yours ( twss )


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Anyone want to start a pool on how long it's going to take for Antares to get deactivated from Lyft or Uber because of his gun?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Lol... Ozzy your so fùcked.










Lshmsfoaidmt!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Antares said:


> Florencia Izabela (Lyft)
> 
> Nov 04, 10:30 PM PDT
> 
> ...


Tell them that that same pax misgendered you and invaded your safe space. If they ask which pax, tell them that unfortunately your privacy policy prevents you also from identifying the pax in question but if they have any further questions they should not hesitate to reach out again.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Antares said:


> I am following up on feedback that we have received from *a member of our community* regarding a safety incident.
> 
> *It was reported* that you were allegedly carrying a concealed or visible weapon. This is a violation of Lyft's Terms of Service.


It doesn't say "a rider" ratted you out.

I'm guessing this is what happened:



Illini said:


> OP, based on your many posts, Lyft easily knows who you are. *No pax reported you -- you told them yourself.*
> ...
> Some people who post online give enough information to make them easily identifiable.


Someone could've sent Lyft a link to here and your oversharing.

Sucks that it happened the day you got fired.

Better do some serious spells to win the 1.6 billion lottery tonight. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

I


New2This said:


> It doesn't say "a rider" ratted you out.
> 
> I'm guessing this is what happened:
> 
> ...


 Haha @powerball being over a bill. Those Florida and new jersey and California folks are ones who always win Lotto and maybe because they live a more harsh and expensive life so they activate their higher self.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

If it was properly concealed, how would they know?


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Frontier Guy said:


> If it was properly concealed, how would they know?


I was wearing jeans and someone maybe saw the outline


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Tell em your penis is so big sometimes people mistake the imprint in your pocket as a
> .50 cal desert eagle and that you would
> never carry a gun while driving 😎


Hopefully they do not ask him to take a selfie of it… lol


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

Antares said:


> Florencia Izabela (Lyft)
> 
> Nov 04, 10:30 PM PDT
> 
> ...


Guns make some people nervous, wow, who knew?


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Tell em your penis is so big sometimes people mistake the imprint in your pocket as a
> .50 cal desert eagle and that you would
> never carry a gun while driving 😎


I wanna come there to your juicy Chicago market so I can pull $2,500 juicy money. I'm only 9 hours away


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Rule 1:
Never tell anyone you are carrying…

Rule 2:
Never show anyone you are carrying…

Rule 3:
See rules 1 and 2.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Rule 1:
> Never tell anyone you are carrying…
> 
> Rule 2:
> ...


Rule 4 stop commenting non-stop on up and start driving more people.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Maybe it was the angry Karen from your other thread…

Did you at any point ever imply that you wanted to stick your bullet in her barrel?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Antares said:


> Rule 4 stop commenting non-stop on up and start driving more people.


Hope you get deactivated… and I hope you lose your CWP… you are a totally irresponsible gun owner.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Hope you get deactivated… and I hope you lose your CWP… you are a totally irresponsible gun owner.


@New2This does this person ever stop? He's 24/7. I wonder if he's alt of that NewLyftDriver guy


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Antares said:


> @New2This does this person ever stop? He's 24/7. I wonder if he's alt of that NewLyftDriver guy


Now you know how it feels.

Not sure what the problem is you crave attention at every turn, he's just giving it to you.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Antares said:


> @New2This does this person ever stop? He's 24/7. I wonder if he's alt of that NewLyftDriver guy


He's not


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

New2This said:


> He's not


He comments too much


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Antares said:


> He comments too much


You start so many threads that are self-serving it's ridiculous.

But yet here we are.
What makes you think we really care about your religion, genetic makeup, or what God you are trying to pray to this week? And most of those are been within the last 24 hours.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Antares said:


> He comments too much


This is a public forum… commenting is what people do on a public forum… if you do not want people commenting on your threads and posts, then do not create threads and posts… rather simple solution I think.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> This is a public forum… commenting is what people do on a public forum… if you do not want people commenting on your threads and posts, then do not create threads and posts… rather simple solution I think.


There you go again making posts against Ozzie's better judgment.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> You start so many threads that are self-serving it's ridiculous.
> 
> But yet here we are.
> What makes you think we really care about your religion, genetic makeup, or what God you are trying to pray to this week? And most of those are been within the last 24 hours.


I don't start too many threads. I'm exhausted now. SinTaxERROR has replaced me


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Antares said:


> I was wearing jeans and someone maybe saw the outline


Quit wearing those tight skinny jeans all the time.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Antares said:


> I don't start too many threads. I'm exhausted now. SinTaxERROR has replaced me


@MHR … I am requesting that Ozzy’s nickname be changed to MrPotatoHead… this way I can rearrange his face without actually hurting him…


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Uber's Guber said:


> Quit wearing those tight skinny jeans all the time.
> View attachment 684000


My legs became fat (i think)


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Antares said:


> I don't start too many threads. I'm exhausted now. SinTaxERROR has replaced me


25 main page threads
6 are Antares

4 are personal issues
2 are rideshare related


That simply means 25% of the front page real estate is your threads.

66% of your post are self-serving.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Antares said:


> My legs became fat


Too many sodas in your diet.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Too many sodas in your diet.
> View attachment 684002


That would not be an accurate image of ozzy. His Superior genetics will not allow him to have bowed legs.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> That would not be an accurate image of ozzy. His Superior genetics will not allow him to have bowed legs.


There will be no way to repurpose the wedgie he gets once he bends over…


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> There will be no way to repurpose the wedgie he gets once he bends over…


Self-cleaning crack mode.


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

W00dbutcher said:


> Self-cleaning crack mode.


New Tesla feature?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Lord Summerisle said:


> New Tesla feature?


Don't know I was referring to the post from @SinTaxERROR, regarding the picture above.

But to answer your question, I wouldn't put it past Elon.


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

W00dbutcher said:


> Don't know I was referring to the post from @SinTaxERROR, regarding the picture above.
> 
> But to answer your question, I wouldn't put it past Elon.


You a Hammers fan btw?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Lord Summerisle said:


> You a Hammers fan btw?


Maiden and Hammers

I wouldn't be a Trooper if I didn't.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> That would not be an accurate image of ozzy. His Superior genetics will not allow him to have bowed legs.


I stopped genetics and other talk do to having to watch myself on forum and stick to relevant forums and topics.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Antares said:


> I stopped genetics and other talk do to having to watch myself on forum and stick to relevant forums and topics.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> View attachment 684012


I'm behaving for the Australian down under dude 😎. Can't talk genetics anymore.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Antares said:


> I wanna come there to your juicy Chicago market so I can pull $2,500 juicy money. I'm only 9 hours away


I told you exactly how to do it 6 months ago on st Patrick's day. You and a friend coulda done it over the weekend. The next chance was last weekend 
Probably dont need to do it nye
Never needed a gun here either.....


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I told you exactly how to do it 6 months ago on st Patrick's day. You and a friend coulda done it over the weekend. The next chance was last weekend
> Probably dont need to do it nye
> Never needed a gun here either.....







__





Chicago Uber driver vegetative shot - Google Search






www.google.com


----------



## dfaustrum267 (3 mo ago)

Antares said:


> Florencia Izabela (Lyft)
> 
> Nov 04, 10:30 PM PDT
> 
> ...


Lyft and Uber have banned possession of firearms in your car.. it’s been like that when I drove 7 years ago.. it’s no longer your vehicle.. just like when a passenger gets in they can control the radio. I was deactivated because they changed background checks from 7 years to forever and had bad driving record 15 years prior but not even a parking ticket since. The appeal process is designed to do absolutely nothing.


----------



## UberSux25 (7 mo ago)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Tell em your penis is so big sometimes people mistake the imprint in your pocket as a
> .50 cal desert eagle and that you would
> never carry a gun while driving 😎


Thank you for that laugh and the great advice!


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Notice how Ozzy never updated this thread… beginning to think this was some made up bullshit. He could have copied any previous email warning and modified it to suit his needs on here…


----------



## Steven Seagull (Feb 5, 2019)

Antares said:


> Florencia Izabela (Lyft)
> 
> Nov 04, 10:30 PM PDT
> 
> ...





Antares said:


> @Daisey77 I think the 419 was warning me to watch out against my own wild self lol. Maybe my higher spiritual self has been warning me to be careful in life. I think someone saw the outline of my self defense firearm and reported it to Lyft. Lyft prolly got the report days ago and purposely waited it out so I don't easily identify which ride it was.


You're lucky, at least they gave you a reason. Lyft will deactivate you for no good reason, then when you try to find out why, they hide it from you and refuse to answer. They make you feel like a criminal. Just like all the other drivers do who kiss Lyft's butt and defend them. You should be able to defend yourself against all fake accusations that they use as an excuse to deactivate you. Lyft fascist nazi gestapo geeks frickin' suck.


----------



## Mozart27 (Jun 12, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> Rule number 39, there's no such thing as a coincidence.


a fellow NCIS fan! I love it!


----------



## WhyZeeGuy (Apr 6, 2020)

Antares said:


> Florencia Izabela (Lyft)
> 
> Nov 04, 10:30 PM PDT
> 
> ...


This happened in the Dallas Texas market. Had a kid from Kalifornistan ask about my gun sitting in the center console. 
I show him my e-gig, told him it was a vape, took a big ole hit off of it. 
Asked him if he got out much in Kalifornistan 
He said nothing the rest of the ride


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

WhyZeeGuy said:


> This happened in the Dallas Texas market. Had a kid from Kalifornistan ask about my gun sitting in the center console.
> I show him my e-gig, told him it was a vape, took a big ole hit off of it.
> Asked him if he got out much in Kalifornistan
> He said nothing the rest of the ride
> View attachment 684163


Be careful cops love to easily pop over something that looks like a real gun. I always conceal my gun, i got a better jacket now and it's winter and I CC well with my weapon.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Antares said:


> Be careful cops love to easily pop over something that looks like a real gun. I always conceal my gun, i got a better jacket now and it's winter and I CC well with my weapon.


So either you conceal your gun so no one ever sees it and this thread is just made up bullshit, or you don’t conceal your gun properly and this thread is “truthful”… so which is it?

I am sure Lyft would have suspended you for this offense while they investigated. That did not seem to happen as you were yapping about your Lyft days consistently after this thread.

Personally, I think you are full of shit no matter what. You have no credibility and you are an irresponsible gun owner at best (assuming you even actually own one and are not lying about that too).


----------

